# disparition de mon 2ème DD sur mon bureau suite à un nettoya



## callporter (3 Avril 2010)

ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas nettoyer mon mac os de mon G5. D'habitude, je me sert d'Onyx et là, pour une fois, j'ai voulu essayer Tech tool. Eh boum catastrophe. Après que la procédure complète de nettoyage, a ma grande surprise mon deuxième disque dur qui me sert a stocker mes documents importants n'apparaissait plus sur le bureau. Je suis aller dans l'utilitaire de disque où il apparait encore, ce qui me fait dire que ça ne vient pas du DD lui-même,  mais impossible de le restaurer. J'ai vraiment besoin de conseils me permettant d'arranger tout ça. Si jamais quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ça serait vraiment cool, ou si c'est déjà arriver à quelqu'un, qui m'explique comment il s'en ai sorti. Je vous donne mon mail au cas ou vous ne le trouverais pas:  . Merci à vous
CORDIALEMENT


----------



## boninmi (3 Avril 2010)

Déjà est-ce qu'il est USB (cette page-ci) ou FireWire (cette page-là) ?


----------



## iMacounet (3 Avril 2010)

Ne laisse pas ton e-mail visible.


----------



## callporter (6 Avril 2010)

mon disque qui n'apparaît plus est mon deuxième DD interne qui me sert de stockage et non où est installé le mac os.


----------



## callporter (11 Janvier 2011)

callporter a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas nettoyer mon mac os de mon G5. D'habitude, je me sert d'Onyx et là, pour une fois, j'ai voulu essayer Tech tool. Eh boum catastrophe. Après que la procédure complète de nettoyage, a ma grande surprise mon deuxième disque dur qui me sert a stocker mes documents importants n'apparaissait plus sur le bureau. Je suis aller dans l'utilitaire de disque où il apparait encore, ce qui me fait dire que ça ne vient pas du DD lui-même,  mais impossible de le restaurer. J'ai vraiment besoin de conseils me permettant d'arranger tout ça. Si jamais quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ça serait vraiment cool, ou si c'est déjà arriver à quelqu'un, qui m'explique comment il s'en ai sorti. Je vous donne mon mail au cas ou vous ne le trouverais pas:  . Merci à vous
> CORDIALEMENT


J'ai toujours pas réussi a refaire fonctionner mon 2emeDD interne. Quand je veux le restaurer ce message d'erreur apparait:
Vérification du volume «  MES DOCUS »
Vérification du volume HFS Plus journalisé.
Taille de noeud B-tree non valable.
La vérification du volume a échoué.

Erreur : La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué.

Si quelqu'un c'est ce que je dois faire pour récupérer mon DD. Merci d'avance a lui


----------



## boninmi (11 Janvier 2011)

Au départ j'ai cru que tu parlais d'un disque externe, donc j'étais à côté de la plaque. Fais une recherche sur le message d'erreur obtenu, il me semble que ce n'est pas très bon signe. Voir si un logiciel du genre DiskWarrior peut te sortir d'affaire.


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2011)

Déjà essayer plusieurs fois de réparer avec l'Utilitaire de disque. Essayer au moins 10x.

Sinon effectivement, je préconiserais aussi DiskWarrior qui arrive à faire des miracles (des fois)


----------

